
Ban Them All - petewailes
https://www.theverge.com/21277579/ban-trump-violence-twitter-facebook
======
mikestew
I think it has gone beyond what kind of speech enjoys what kind of protection.
I think it's time the owners of the platforms state, "if agents of the U. S.
government wish to threaten U. S. citizens with violence from the military
that is sworn to protect them, they can do it on their own web properties."

This isn't about providing a platform to those that don't have one. Does one
actually think the president of the United States would have trouble getting
the message out if they did not have access to Twitter? There is an article
floating around HN today on "being complicit" and how history will judge those
who are. If online platforms aren't careful, I suspect history will not judge
them kindly, either.

------
pmarreck
I guess the question is: Is what Trump's doing "protected free speech", or is
it "yelling-'fire'-in-a-crowded-theater-without-an-actual-fire free speech"?

